
Git from the inside out - beliu
https://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/git-from-the-inside-out
======
xelxebar
I read somewhere about a person wanting to understand git, so they made .git
itself into a repo and watched what changed as they used git normally. Thought
that was pretty clever.

------
chmaynard
Looks like this blog post was adapted from a video presentation by the author:
[https://youtu.be/fCtZWGhQBvo](https://youtu.be/fCtZWGhQBvo)

